# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  مشکل با انتخاب URL یک فایل

## milad mdm

با سلام 
من یک آموزش دیدم که با کد زیر میتونست URL قسمتی که توش هست رو انتخاب کنه، یا با این کد تمام فایل های یک فولدر رو با اینکلود پوشه انتخاب کنه
کد:
$url=$_GET['url'];
من با کدهای $_SERVER کاملا آشنا هستم ولی می خواهم به روش بالا URL رو انتخاب کنم.
کسی هست که بتونه کمک کنه؟

----------

